# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A do hapen zyra për pashaporta në Athinë?

## HELEN OF TROY

Pashaporten me duhet te vete ta mar  ne korce por vetem se tani per tani nuk mundem,,,,
di dikush a do hapen zyra per pashaporta ketu ne athine?
Mundem te bej prokure ne ambasaden e athines qe te ma marin ne shqiperi?
faleminderit.....

----------


## Ksanthi

Helen  bashkshorti im vajti e mori vete se nuk lejohet tja marri dikush tjeter .Para nje viti qe i bera une dokumentat lejohej.

----------


## mia@

Une di qe duhet te jesh vet i pranishem. Keshtu ka qene gjithmone, vetem nese jep leke nen dore, apo me te njohur edhe mund te behet pa pranine e personit. Ne Shqiperi gjithcka ben vaki. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Jo Me Prokure Lejohet
Ps Motra Time Beri Prokure Ne Korce Edhe Ja Mori Tezja
Po Se Di A Ebehet Ketu?

----------

